# Minot, N. D. Field Trial



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like 85 Open dogs and 18 Derby dogs. Don't know the Amateur or Q numbers. We're dog #40 and they have us listed as Boofy Raider. :lol: 

I understand that the weather is predicted to be lousey. Mid 70 degrees and sunshine. Terrible duck weather!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

*Minot FT*

Be thankful they didn't print your dog's name as "Goofy Raider"! I always have trouble with one of my girls Dam's name--no one seems to be able to spell 'Kestrel' correctly. 
Hey, that's nice weather for ducks that want to sunbathe!! Does anyone know how many are in the Q?
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats what the weather was like last Oct. when i was up there. Gave up on the ducks and hunted phesants, sharptails and huns,had a blast. It snowed the next weekend and the ducks and geese were pushed in from Canada.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Good luck to Boofy Raider. Hey Boofy with 18 dogs running the Derby it would have been a good time to break out your young Boofy.

Gene


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Good luck to Suzanne and her dog this weekend. Also to Steve who has a Derby dog running. I've always wanted a Kestrel for a pet. I love to watch them hunt in the wintertime when I'm killing time in a deerstand. 

Gene, I wish Shot was ready but he is still a bit immature. At 16 months and being a bigger yellow dog, he's just not ready to win a Derby, yet. Maybe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

*Minot RC*

Thank you--hope all on the list do well this weekend! It's a much smaller Q than last week. I have two girls running--they can't seem to get together and ever finish a trial together--how cool would that be if they did!! Butterflies are starting already--you'd think after almost 40 yrs off and on, of playing this game, they'd go away.
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I was hoping Raider would make it throught the first series of the Open. Didn't happen. Too much test for a youngster. Nice set of marks I understand. Flyer down last as the deep bird. Two shorter birds with the line to the flyer just downwind of the first bird down. We'll try it again in three weeks. Booty made it through the first series of the Open in great shape. Go girl!

Maybe Kyle will post some photos from the trial.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> . Also to Steve who has a Derby dog running. .


I got a voice message that Chef got a derby JAM. He was running a good trial, but backsided the long gun on the last series. I didn't hear any results.

Updated - He actually hooked a gun on the land (not that it matters).

Christian Curtis' dog Slick got 4th.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Steve!!  

Andy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

*Minot FT*

Hooray, Steve!! 
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

*Minot RC*

Well, my little red girl finished another Qual--this time she got the RJ. My other girl hunted everything & wasn't invited to play anymore. 
Ed Zuhlke's lab, Connie got 4th and Roger Fuller's golden did something, but I couldn't get any more info as our connection sounded like a pan of popcorn cooking on the stove! 
If my little one could just pick up her land blind work, we'd be okay as she one whistled the water blind & did a beautiful job on the marks..she'll get there!!
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats Suzanne! Which little girl? Amy?

Which dog of Roger Fuller's....if you tell me the stake I can probably figure out the rest. If it was the qual, I guess it was Max?

Ask Mike if the Fullers were running their Derby dogs yet! 

Melanie


----------



## The King (Apr 15, 2004)

*Minot Open Results?*

Anybody have the results?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Chris Ledford won the Open so I was told and I think got fourth also.


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Partial Open Results

1st Ledford "zoom"(bill early)
4th Ledford "satchell"(jesse and skippy kent)

Thats six wins with six different dogs in 2004

I think both of these dogs are 2 but they could have just turned 3 in the last month or so.


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

AM results

1st Maurice Smith
2nd Lee Joley
3rd Mark Hays
4th Yvonne Hays

RJ lee joley
J Dan Ness


----------

